# Sale at Academy



## You Know (Feb 13, 2011)

Local Academy is having a clearance on some tackle. They have Strike King Shim-E-Stick for $1.88 a pack. and Terminator Spinners for $3.88. They also have a ton of H20 Cranks and Rattles for $2.88. My question is this a decent price for the above products. I have never used any of the above before, just wanted to make sure they are even worth purchasing.


----------



## one100grand (Feb 14, 2011)

I can't speak for the Strike King lures exactly, but my experiences with their products has been positive. I think for the Terminator spinner baits it depends which they have - if it's the T-1 series, that's a fantastic price, if it's one of the others, I'd say it's a so-so price. I have no experience with anything made by H20.


----------

